# Hedgehog Doormat



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought I would share this adorable hedgehog doormat that I found while browsing online today. I think I may just have to order one for my new apartment. 

http://www.modcloth.com/Modcloth%2FApar ... og-Doormat


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice!  Would love one but my dogs would just chew it up just like they do the cheap doormats. :roll: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love it!!
You guys are SO bad for me! :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

ohh, it's sooo cute.  

Donna


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I also discovered this a few days ago. Too bad the shipping is so expensive to Cananda :evil: but I just have to get it!


----------

